What platforms exist for bad artists to monetise from their art? - sky_projektor
======
cocktailpeanuts
MOBA: Museum of Bad Art
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Museum_of_Bad_Art](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Museum_of_Bad_Art)

------
sky_projektor
Not all arts makes it to a world class museum or an international record
release. The rest are bad arts with lesser acceptance but with more producers
of such art! Hah!

------
dougdescombaz
MTV?

------
misnamed
Bandcamp

